
Hawaii EMA Simulator - torpcoms
https://torpcoms.github.io/
======
torpcoms
I made a quick demo of how the UI "representation" given out by Hawaii
emergency management officials

[http://www.civilbeat.org/2018/01/hawaii-distributed-phony-
im...](http://www.civilbeat.org/2018/01/hawaii-distributed-phony-image-of-
missile-warning-screen/)

might work.

